# Realtors in Merida



## ATLCastro (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a few knowelegable & trustworthy realtors to show me around in Merida?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

ATLCastro said:


> Can anyone recommend a few knowelegable & trustworthy realtors to show me around in Merida?


I would approach this search with great caution, ATL. As in many places, real estate agents may guide you toward achieving their personal goals rather than yours.

The best way by far of looking for real estate im Mérida is to go there on your own without the benefit (or detriment) of a real estate agent, rent a car - an essential step in my opinion and drive around as it´s a relatively easy town in which to drive and research neighborhoods. If you do this yourself based upon knowledge you can gain by studying easily available literature, you are much better off than you would be depending upon a real estate agent. 

Mérida is a city with a harsh climate - much worse than Atlanta´s, many really ugly neighborhoods including some unimposing upper class barrios and depressing grid-designed concrete streets stretching on forever with very few trees unlike your town of Atlanta. The best part of town is easily the historic district but you must be cautious of being led by the nose there to places someone else feels the urgent need to sell.

The only really nice part of Mérida in my opinion is the historic center and that also is subject to wide variance in quality from neighborhood to neighborhood. The city´s cold concrete houses are not for everyone and the treeless streets are largely unattractive hot and humid thoroughfares leading from one oppressive and often treeless ugly plaza to another. Go there without the benefif of a real estate agent, look around and decide for yourself. We did that in 2004 and got the hell out of there while finding what we consider to be a much better urban environment in Southern Mexico in a much more pleasant climate. 

By the way, the city has benefited greatly by the influx of foreigners buying homes in the old historic district where locals could hardly give away their ancestral homes for decades. Now those homes are greatly overpriced as locals try to get the hell out of there, sell to unaware foreigners and move to ticky-tacky suburbs you might find undesirable. Be alert.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> The best way by far of looking for real estate in Mérida is to go there on your own without the benefit (or detriment) of a real estate agent, rent a car - an essential step in my opinion and drive around as it´s a relatively easy town in which to drive and research neighborhoods. If you do this yourself based upon knowledge you can gain by studying easily available literature, you are much better off than you would be depending upon a real estate agent.


I would concur. The advice applies to other places besides Merida. Are you looking for a place to purchase or to rent? If you haven't lived in Mérida for awhile, it might be a good idea to rent there for a year or so before looking for a place to buy.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

It would be better if you posted this to the Yucatan forum

Yolisto

or searched the forum ... lots of expat posters from the Merida area


----------



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

I live in Merida. I agree that you should explore on your own rather than relying on a real estate agent. However, I have to disagree that the city has many "really ugly" neighborhoods. I live in a pleasant neighborhood of tree-lined boulevards a 15-minute bus ride from cultural events in the historic center. You can see pictures on my blog. 

There are several neighborhoods like mine, mostly in the near north side and to the east of the historic center. This post lists a few that appealed to me. Farther out toward the edges of town, you'll find character-free suburban developments, like you'll find in many cities, as well as posh developments centered around golf courses. There are also upper-class neighborhoods on the north side, but I don't consider them to be ugly. I like modern design. 

To me, the historic center is a cramped, noisy, over-rated part of town. Long-term expats tell me that many foreigners who buy in the centro end up moving to quieter neighborhoods after a few years. It's also noticeably hotter in the centro than it is in my neighborhood. 

The Yucatan Living site has a page with detailed descriptions of many neighborhoods. They focus on centro colonias but also mention García Ginerés and other neighborhoods that have trees and bikeable streets. 

The Yolisto site mentioned above is populated mostly by people who live on the beach, not in Merida itself, but if you post your question there some Merida people might chime in.


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with what most people have to say. However if you post this on Yolisto you are going to get hounded by American and Canadian Real Estate agents. They want you to buy houses in USD and make you believe that the locals will ripe you off. I just moved down there, found a place to rent without talking to a single ****** and got a great price! Only 3,000 pesos. Merida is a hot place to live, but you get use to it. Its a fun and exciting city with lots to do. We live just five minute drive west of Santiago in a small working class neighborhood. Great place that is easy to get to downtown and has great shopping to our north.

http://www.vivastreet.com.mx/

This site is probably the best for finding real estate online that are sold by locals.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Do not be missled by posts from people like GUPI extolling the virtues of Merida. The town is an ugly concrete unpleasantness set among indistinguished scrub forests of desiccated pines with no beauty to even be imagined. A place only to be loved by the uninitiated inexperienced in appreciating sublime beauty and therefore finding beauty in scrub forests among butt-ugly architecture unworthy of a second glance. What a joke. 

If you love Merida, you will be easy to please.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Do not be missled by posts from people like GUPI extolling the virtues of Merida. The town is an ugly concrete unpleasantness set among indistinguished scrub forests of desiccated pines with no beauty to even be imagined. A place only to be loved by the uninitiated inexperienced in appreciating sublime beauty and therefore finding beauty in scrub forests among butt-ugly architecture unworthy of a second glance. What a joke.
> 
> If you love Merida, you will be easy to please.


I would imagine that the truth about Merida lies somewhere between GUPI's praise and Hound Dog's put down of the place.


----------



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how my saying that the historic center is cramped, noisy, and over-rated is gushing praise, but feel free to mis-read me however you want.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I would imagine that the truth about Merida lies somewhere between GUPI's praise and Hound Dog's put down of the place.


As is true of life in general. Very observant Isla Verde.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> As is true of life in general. Very observant Isla Verde.


Thanks, Hound Dog .


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Gupi said:


> I'm not sure how my saying that the historic center is cramped, noisy, and over-rated is gushing praise, but feel free to mis-read me however you want.


Sorry, Gupi. Prehaps I was inattentive. Since we agree and I think you have proven observant by that assessment of Mérida´s historic center, I can only think that I was being unnecessarily difficult. My apologies.


----------



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, Hound Dog.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I think that everyone must remember that when you ask for someones opinion, that's hopefully what you are getting.

Everyone views things and places based on their own experiences and therefore paints the picture on the mind. 

My suggestion is to take all the opinions, view things for yourself and then find out which opinion is closer to what you are looking for. As has been said on this site more than once, rent before buying.


----------



## ATLCastro (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I've read a lot about Merida and it seems some really love living there. I'll have to check it out for myself.




Hound Dog said:


> I would approach this search with great caution, ATL. As in many places, real estate agents may guide you toward achieving their personal goals rather than yours.
> 
> The best way by far of looking for real estate im Mérida is to go there on your own without the benefit (or detriment) of a real estate agent, rent a car - an essential step in my opinion and drive around as it´s a relatively easy town in which to drive and research neighborhoods. If you do this yourself based upon knowledge you can gain by studying easily available literature, you are much better off than you would be depending upon a real estate agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATLCastro (Aug 10, 2011)

My husband and I are looking to buy. We're not locked into Merida, but do like the Yucatan. Considering what you all have said maybe renting for a while would be a good idea to see if we really like it.



TundraGreen said:


> I would concur. The advice applies to other places besides Merida. Are you looking for a place to purchase or to rent? If you haven't lived in Mérida for awhile, it might be a good idea to rent there for a year or so before looking for a place to buy.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

We live on the beach in a small town about an hour away from Merida ... best of both worlds


----------



## ATLCastro (Aug 10, 2011)

abscissa said:


> We live on the beach in a small town about an hour away from Merida ... best of both worlds


What beach town do you love in?


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

San Crisanto ... 10 km east of Telchac Puerto ... quite fishing village


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

abscissa said:


> San Crisanto ... 10 km east of Telchac Puerto ... quite fishing village


Tell me, Cristano; how many fish do they quite catch? Perhaps more than the words that you caught during your English lessons.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hound Dog said:


> Tell me, Cristano; how many fish do they quite catch? Perhaps more than the words that you caught during your English lessons.


Or perhaps just a typo that he didnt edit in time ??????????

Jo xxx


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> Or perhaps just a typo that he didnt edit in time ??????????
> 
> Jo xxx


yup ... that would be it. :focus:


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> Tell me, Cristano; how many fish do they quite catch? Perhaps more than the words that you caught during your English lessons.


Please forgive my rudeness Cristano. We all make mistakes posting on the internet and I was acting inappropriately in making light of your insignificant gaffe. It must have been the tequila that misguided me into moronic exhibitionism. My apologies. 

Dawg


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Please forgive my rudeness Cristano. We all make mistakes posting on the internet and I was acting inappropriately in making light of your insignificant gaffe. It must have been the tequila that misguided me into moronic exhibitionism. My apologies.
> 
> Dawg


Dawg,

I would like to compliment you on this post. It was thoughtful and appropriate. I for one THANK YOU.:ranger:


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Please forgive my rudeness Cristano. We all make mistakes posting on the internet and I was acting inappropriately in making light of your insignificant gaffe. It must have been the tequila that misguided me into moronic exhibitionism. My apologies.
> 
> Dawg


no problem Hound Dog ...


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

My wife is Mexican and we lived in Mexico for 4 years.

Unlike the US, there are no licensing requirements for real estate agents in Mexico. Anybody can be an agent. However a Notario Publico ( licensed attorney ) is required to transfer the property.

Foreigners cannot acquire the direct ownership of real estate within an area of 100 kilometers along the borders with neighboring countries, or 50 kilometers along the coast (restricted areas). Foreigners can acquire property in the restricted areas thriugh a fidecomiso.

"Fideicomiso is a 50-year perpetually renewable and transferable Bank Trust through which Foreigners acquire irrevocable and absolute ownership rights to property in Mexico.This Trust is a legal substitute for deeded (fee simple) ownership and is provided specifically for non-nationals to own property in the formerly restricted zones (border and beach areas.) The Trust system of ownership is sanctioned by the Mexican government, provided for under the Mexican Constitution, and secured by the Central Bank of Mexico.

The Mechanics:
There are specific Banks authorized by the Mexican government to hold the Real Estate Fideicomiso. Title is delivered to the Bank authorized to act as the Trustee, designating the foreign buyer as the Beneficiary of the Trust (you). The Beneficiary (you) retains the use and control of the property and makes all the investment decisions. It is your Trust and not the property of the government or the Bank. The Bank reviews all paperwork of the current owner/developer to ensure that the documents are complete and legal. The Fideicomiso is not an asset of the bank's. If the Bank should ever fail, the Fideicomiso is simply transferred to another authorized Bank."


----------



## ATLCastro (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for your info. I had already read about this as my husband and I own land on the Pacific side. My husband is Mexican (from D.F.) but has lived in the States since 1997 and not returned. We are interested in buying a home on the Caribbean side and don't know too much about it. 



JohnSoCal said:


> My wife is Mexican and we lived in Mexico for 4 years.
> 
> Unlike the US, there are no licensing requirements for real estate agents in Mexico. Anybody can be an agent. However a Notario Publico ( licensed attorney ) is required to transfer the property.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

ATLCastro said:


> Thanks for your info. I had already read about this as my husband and I own land on the Pacific side. My husband is Mexican (from D.F.) but has lived in the States since 1997 and not returned. We are interested in buying a home on the Caribbean side and don't know too much about it.


We have spent a lot of time in Cancun and the Riviera Maya ( Caribbean ). You should have no trouble buying home there as your husband is a Mexican citizen. My wife is a dual US/Mexican citizen so we can buy property there if we wanted to. The problem I would have with that area is the weather. Hurricanes and humidity are not things that I like. It is pretty expensive along the coast there.


----------



## peter hobday (Nov 10, 2012)

We are from the UK, and Merida to us is wonderful. But that could be because in Europe, we like walking and having most things within walking distance. That is why we like Merida - you get daily excercise, meet local people and enjoy their company. Merida is a most welcoming place. Most expats and visitors around Merida are Canadian, and they like the place. Americans tend to centre around Cozumel and the more modern developments in Mexico. You can get a good idea of how Merida looks if you go to Google earth. Clearly, some people need trees. Others maybe not. Personally, I like all the free music concerts, watching the people, and not having to fork out for every last thing we want to do.


----------



## peter hobday (Nov 10, 2012)

By the way, I see your original question has not been answered! We used Steve O'Malley in Merida and he took us around places. You can Google him or his office at Mayan World Real Estate. We found him extremely reliable and honest - very punctual etc. There are others too that are good and speak good English who we know, for example Jennifer at Tierra Yucatan. There are two types of real estate companies in Merida, the US model, where each agent has his or her own properties to sell, and the European model, where any agent in the office will show you any property - none are personally his. Good Luck, Peter


----------

